# Dallas, TX - April 5th



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration Form


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 27 2009, 11:58 AM~12828254
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2009, 09:53 AM~12827692
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2009, 09:53 AM~12827692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 27 2009, 02:58 PM~12831179
> *COOL!
> *


I think Jalen should have been on the poster with you. She's the one that gets her drank on. :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:nicoderm: 


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2009, 10:53 AM~12827692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE THE PLACE 2 B :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

THE BIG M WILL BE THERE..... :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2009, 09:53 AM~12827692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

2nd page again...it looks like we will be bringing back the "TTT award"


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 30 2009, 03:54 AM~12856673
> *2nd page again...it looks like we will be bringing back the "TTT award"
> *


*plz dont*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

remember this one? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=395437&hl= :roflmao: 
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Jay's ready :biggrin: He even got new boots.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2009, 09:53 AM~12827692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 A real "street" single pump class :0 :0 Now that's what im talking about. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i may make the trip over for this 1


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i b there :cheesy:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE AND THE HLC IS COMING TO DTOWN...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Please remember to pre-register....and do it early. Last year, we had to turn down some pre-registered entries as well


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Mmmmmm Babe, horns and sax KNTU is where it's at,,,,,,

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Please remember, you will probably have to pre-register to have a space (and don't wait till the last minute!):

*<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/show-registration.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Registration Information</a>*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 5 2009, 06:51 AM~12912840
> *Please remember, you will probably have to pre-register to have a space (and don't wait till the last minute!):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

[
DALLAS LOWRIDERS REPPIN !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
Rollerz Only Take Over!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: *_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 PM~12951095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

knights will be there.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 AM~12949519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit i need to start chillin wit Ernest G :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2009, 08:53 AM~12827692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean street hopper ?????????????????????????
how high of a lock up does it need ?????????????? 
does it have to be tagged and inspected ????????????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 AM~12949519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the girl in the car :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2009, 04:36 PM~12974971
> *ttt for the girl in the car  :biggrin:
> *


i have alot of pictures of her


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 11 2009, 09:18 AM~12972007
> *what do you mean street hopper ?????????????????????????
> how high of a lock up does it need ??????????????
> does it have to be tagged and inspected ????????????
> *


hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 11 2009, 10:18 AM~12972007
> *what do you mean street hopper ?????????????????????????
> how high of a lock up does it need ??????????????
> does it have to be tagged and inspected ????????????
> *


Single and double pump rules
1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
disconnect.
3. All rear components and front suspension must be in good visible shape and in its original mounting
positions. All bushings must be in good shape. Trailing arms may be reinforced.
4. Upper a-arms may be extended. Front suspension limiting devices are allowed (cable, chain, strap, etc.)
5. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up
at any time.
6. Lock up height or distance between mounts cannot exceed 32 in. for single pump / 36 in. for double pump.


Street classes
1. All above rules apply.
2. Car must be able to drive and be street legal. This includes, current tags, license plates, and proof of
insurance.
3. Car cannot have any visible shop or manufacturer logos.
4. Car cannot be owned by a hydraulic shop, shop owner, shop employee and must be hopped by the actual
owner.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 12 2009, 12:17 AM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


 thats badass


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 PM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so you wanna hop my ride aye? i can dig that :cheesy:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 12 2009, 12:17 AM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

*20009 BOULDVARD ACES GONNA BE REPPIN FULL FORCE*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 PM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Good regulations NO LEAD SLEDS , TTT


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

THATS A GREAT START FOR THE YEAR!



> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 10:17 PM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so who;s hoppin my car?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

No shop logos?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 12 2009, 09:55 PM~12988354
> *No shop logos?
> *


ill put your shop logo in the paint if you hop my car :cheesy:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 PM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


you must be high and out of your mind sir !!!!!!!!!!!!
this is not LRM 

HOPE MR JOHN CHUCK WILL CONFIRM THIS AND WILL MAKE SOME ACURATE RULES CUZ LOGOS LOCK UP OR MODIFIED SUSPENTION doesnt MATTER 
CUZ AS LONG AS THE OWNER OF THE CAR HITS ITS OWN SWITCH IT WOULD BE OK AS LONG AS TAGGED AND INSPECTED STREET DRIVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST MY .02 CENTS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WHAT DO YALL THINK !!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We will discuss lock-up height at our next meeting.

As for shop logos...they aren't allowed in the street classes.
You can still participate in the other classes. There will be 4 classes at the show:
1.) Single Pump - Street (no logos)
2.) Single Pump - non-Street
3.) Double Pump
4.) Radical Hop


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good morning Dallas/FtWorth, have a great weekend.

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS Ft.WORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 12 2009, 10:31 PM~12988812
> *ill put your shop logo  in the paint if you hop my car  :cheesy:
> *


No thanks why u need someone to hop ur car?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 13 2009, 12:40 AM~12990291
> *you must be high and out of your mind  sir !!!!!!!!!!!!
> this is not LRM
> 
> ...



:uh: You can visit WEGOWEB.ORG for all of our official rules, which the posting I made came from...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...302510&st=2980#


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 13 2009, 10:28 AM~12992592
> *No thanks why u need someone to hop ur car?
> *


so i can break the rules


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT for no shop logos


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 13 2009, 08:16 PM~12997429
> *so i can break the rules
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :ugh: :nono: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The debut...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 13 2009, 07:36 AM~12991809
> *We will discuss lock-up height at our next meeting.
> 
> As for shop logos...they aren't allowed in the street classes.
> ...


alright sir well see yall at the hop sir as far as logos o well is just a sticker so i guess ill hit my switch and see what happens 

lock up wise I THINK ODDESSA IS LIKE 38 INCH TO THE BOTTOM OF BUMPER FOR STREET CLASS 






ALRIGHT ILL CHECK YALL LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 13 2009, 09:16 PM~12997429
> *so i can break the rules
> *


i dont think in the street class it says you have to have a drivers license to hop your car.. just tags and insurance


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 02:23 AM~13000480
> *The debut...
> *


 :yes: X2


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess since Lowrider Magazine had such a great show this one should be more like it.. ha ha.. man the thing that made this show great was it was cars hopping and not all these battery limits and lock up restricitions.. just seems silly.. oh well good luck with the show this year....


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

its ALL GOOD KANDY REGAL IS JUST THAT IF THE CAR IS TAGGED AND INSPECTED IT BETTER BE ABLE TO HOP CUZ YOU KNOW THEY START BITCHIN SO AS LONG AS I HIT THE SWITCH ................. ILL BE OK HOMIES


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 13 2009, 07:36 AM~12991809
> *We will discuss lock-up height at our next meeting.
> 
> As for shop logos...they aren't allowed in the street classes.
> ...


PLEASE POST ALL THE RULES FINAL BEFORE THE SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

street class it is for me  :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 15 2009, 04:03 PM~13010718
> *street class it is for me   :biggrin:
> *


are you hoppin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 15 2009, 08:33 PM~13012169
> *are you hoppin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 13 2009, 10:40 PM~12998611
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :ugh:  :nono:  hno:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Foros Tejas in the house :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

this one will be the 1st show were i show my new paint


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Feb 15 2009, 08:33 PM~13012169
> *are you hoppin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


If somebody hops my show car on chinaz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

So pigs are flying outside,hell is freezing over, Obama is president, and *BLVD ACES *got me their pre-registration not only before the deadline but they were the first club to fully pre-register. Thanks sooo much you guys for getting your stuff to me punctually! You guys are great!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13045127
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up Victor? I like the cutty now. It's the same red one you had right?? I saw it in Houston acouple weeks ago. Looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Feb 18 2009, 11:18 PM~13046671
> *So pigs are flying outside,hell is freezing over, Obama is president, and BLVD ACES got me their pre-registration not only before the deadline but they were the first club to fully pre-register.  Thanks sooo much you guys for getting your stuff to me punctually! You guys are great!
> *


well you know we ROLLERZ are last to register cuz there are soooooo many of us :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2009, 11:58 AM~13049526
> *well you know we ROLLERZ are last to register cuz there are soooooo many of us  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Feb 19 2009, 01:18 AM~13046671
> *So pigs are flying outside,hell is freezing over, Obama is president, and BLVD ACES got me their pre-registration not only before the deadline but they were the first club to fully pre-register.  Thanks sooo much you guys for getting your stuff to me punctually! You guys are great!
> *


ur welcome i think we still have more coming :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 10:02 AM~13049091
> *what up Victor? I like the cutty now. It's the same red one you had right?? I saw it in Houston acouple weeks ago. Looking good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, yes its the same red car just with a new frame for the new year, , how things going on ur side


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM SURE WE GOT MROE COMING ITS LOOKING LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT WE COMING DEEP NO DOUBT IM RUNNING STREET CLASS AND CANT WAIT


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't wait too long, cause Dallas sells out every year...and once it's full it's full. It's not enough to just beat the deadline, you need to be one of the first 300 entries in....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 12 2009, 03:56 PM~12982183
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Single and double pump rules
1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
disconnect.
3. All rear components and front suspension must be in good visible shape and in its original mounting
positions. All bushings must be in good shape. Trailing arms may be reinforced.
4. Upper a-arms may be extended. Front suspension limiting devices are allowed (cable, chain, strap, etc.)
5. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up
at any time.
6. Lock up height or distance between mounts cannot exceed 32 in. for single pump / 36 in. for double pump.
Street classes
1. All above rules apply.
2. Car must be able to drive and be street legal. This includes, current tags, license plates, and proof of
insurance.
3. Car cannot have any visible shop or manufacturer logos.
4. Car cannot be owned by a hydraulic shop, shop owner, shop employee and must be hopped by the actual
owner.



> Ain't gonna be a very good hop. :0 :0 So after the show anyone wants to hopp i'll be outside in the streets where Us hoppers do it. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Reg Forms are in the mail today..... 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> > Ain't gonna be a very good hop. :0 :0 So after the show anyone wants to hopp i'll be outside in the streets where Us hoppers do it. :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I second that


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its not gonna be fun no more 
then i cant break the rules


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> 2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> 2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2009, 10:56 AM~13059215
> *
> 
> 
> ...





_*
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
RRRROOOOLLLLLLLLLEEEERRRRZZZZ!!!!!!!!


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *_


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> > Single and double pump rules
> > 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> > double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> > 2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: oh yeah, i quoted the wrong one...my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com

See Ya THere !


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > Single and double pump rules
> > 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> > double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> > 2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*AT DALLAS THERE WILL BE 4 HOP CLASSES:
STREET SINGLE PUMP - 1st-$500 / 2nd-$200 / 3rd-$50
NORMAL SINGLE PUMP - 1st-$500 / 2nd-$200 / 3rd-$50
DOUBLE PUMP - 1st-$500 / 2nd-$200 / 3rd-$50
RADICAL HOP - 1st-$500 / 2nd-$200
(must have 3 entries for class for full payout or money is 1/2)

Don't forget, we will be "takin' it to the streets" with the hop at the Torres Body Shop on 2000 Sammons Drive in Arlington, TX on Saturday night at 9pm. Sam Torres will be providing free food and drink at this event (while supplies last)*

We have reviewed the hop rules, and here you go....
*Radical hop rules *</span>
1. Any vehicle in radical class for any reason will follow radical hop rules.
2. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up at any time. 
3. All vehicles must have all parts attached. Front fenders may be trimmed for tire clearance.
4. Must have quick disconnect.

WEGO judges have the final say in any and all matters. Please work with us to make this an enjoyable hop, not only for the exhibitors but spectators as well. Good sportsmanship will help us continue to bring you these shows for years to come.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 22 2009, 07:30 AM~13074589
> *AT DALLAS THERE WILL BE 4 HOP CLASSES:
> STREET SINGLE PUMP - 1st-$500 / 2nd-$200 / 3rd-$50
> NORMAL SINGLE PUMP - 1st-$500 / 2nd-$200 / 3rd-$50
> ...


what were the registration times !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where do we register

what mount are you talking about wasnt the lockup from bottom of bomper (rear) jus asking if not from what mounts do we measure???????????


who are the judges gona be sir hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: awsome dude


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 PM~12951095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O7n-dfr_PMM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O7n-dfr_PMM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 20 2009, 02:04 AM~13057312
> *Ain't gonna be a very good hop. :0  :0 So after the show anyone wants to hopp i'll be outside in the streets where Us hoppers do it. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 PM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


oooooooohhh :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> > Single and double pump rules
> > 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> > double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> > 2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i wanna be a Judge


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*We just want to let everyone know that space is becoming very limited for this years show due to past years sell outs! We are receiving an overwelming amount of pre-registration, earlier than usual. If you plan on attending it is advised to get your registration in ASAP!*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 3 2009, 07:11 PM~13170000
> *thats wut I was thinking, they do have a non street and radical class too
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 3 2009, 08:14 PM~13170027
> *i wanna be a Judge
> *


i see you finally got your internet back on :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

When do we get a call on roll in time? I know there will be alot of clubs that wrote down the same time frame and just want to make sure. I sent mine already did you guys receive them?




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 5 2009, 09:45 AM~13189203
> *When do we get a call on roll in time? I know there will be alot of clubs that wrote down the same time frame and just want to make sure. I sent mine already did you guys receive them?
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...



we were suposse to put a time on there? i think i left that blank


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so who;s hoppin my car


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 5 2009, 02:06 AM~13187912
> *i see you finally got your internet back on  :thumbsup:
> *


been gone to school out east now I'm back an gotta get a new ride :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 5 2009, 11:49 AM~13189731
> *so who;s hoppin my car
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 6 2009, 08:56 AM~13199524
> *:uh:
> *


:happysad: 
Wanna take it to [email protected] :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

How many more spots do you think Re avLible? 
My bike isn't event close to being done so I don't want to pre. Reg. If I don't need to 
But if it's done then I wanna be in


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 13 2009, 09:36 AM~12991809
> *We will discuss lock-up height at our next meeting.
> 
> As for shop logos...they aren't allowed in the street classes.
> ...


I NEED MORE INFO, I HAVE A RADICAL HOPPER BUT MY SHIT AINT STREET LEGAL SO ITS NOT TAGGED OR INSPECTED.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 6 2009, 10:06 AM~13199586
> *:happysad:
> Wanna take it to [email protected] :cheesy:
> *


Its on little niccah!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 6 2009, 11:54 AM~13201078
> *Its on little niccah!
> *


:cheesy: 
See you tonight then tuff guy


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 09:59 AM~13199989
> *I NEED MORE INFO, I HAVE A RADICAL HOPPER BUT MY SHIT AINT STREET LEGAL SO ITS NOT TAGGED OR INSPECTED.
> *


then it would be in the radical class....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal ryda, *Cut N 3's*


wasssup homie :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking forword to the show


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 6 2009, 07:06 PM~13203795
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: regal ryda, Cut N 3's
> wasssup homie :wave:
> *


what up homie u back in Texas


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 6 2009, 05:46 PM~13203284
> *then it would be in the radical class....
> *


I KNOW THAT FOR SURE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Please read the rules carefully, tags and inspection are for the single pump-street class. There is still a regular single pump class, double pump class, and radical class.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 6 2009, 08:59 PM~13205659
> *what up homie u back in Texas
> *


yea just got back this week hows it goin :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

*LOW 4 LIFE ----------> DFW & St. Louis Chapters will be on display.....Michigan & Ohio-TBA*

















*WEGO Tour #1 :biggrin: *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)

SUP HOMIES!!

IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY GLASS ENGRAVING, HIT ME UP, I CAN HIT U UP WID SOME FRESH ART BEFORE THE KICK OFF TOUR!! P.M. ME ANY QUESTIONS, ILL BE GLAD TO ANSWER BACK ASAP!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIES, AND HIT ME UP FOR SOME FRESH ARTWORK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 6 2009, 11:54 AM~13201078
> *Its on little niccah!
> *


Where were you tuff guy


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2009, 12:36 AM~13213713
> *yea just got back this week hows it goin :biggrin:
> *


ITs goin, tryin have a ride out b4 the year ends


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Mar 8 2009, 12:44 PM~13216079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry....been working


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Any shops entering the car build, I need your logo...pm me or email me your logo at [email protected]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 9 2009, 10:43 AM~13223792
> *pics/vids?!?!?
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=392420&hl=


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4TH PG  

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WEGO WORLD TOUR COMING UP APRIL 5 AT THE DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER. WE HAVE MADE ARRANGEMENTS WITH THE STERLING HOTEL ONCE AGAIN WITH SPECIAL RATES OF 69.00 FOR ROOMS WITH DOUBLE BEDS. HOTEL HAS A SPORTS BAR, FREE BREAKFAST AND COVERED PARKING AS WELL AS PLENTY OF TRAILER PARKING. CALL THE HOTEL AND BOOK YOUR RESERVATIONS UNDER GROUP RATE CODE ROLL09 FOR THE DISCOUNTED RATE. PHONE NUMBER IS 214-634-8550, OR TOLL FREE AT 1 800 441-3318 MORE INFORMATION TO COME REGARDING THE PARTY. http://www.sterlinghoteldallas.com/

EAZY GARCIA


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up d-town just letting yall know ANGELITOS C.C. and sabor a mi will be in the house


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre registration ends this Sunday. Please get them in! Your chances of getting in the show without pre-registering is very small....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking for someone to video the hop and the show, if you are interested PM Tim "The People's Choice" for more information. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 12 2009, 08:02 AM~13257518
> *Looking for someone to video the hop and the show, if you are interested PM Tim "The People's Choice" for more information. THANKS :biggrin:
> *


150 an hour, min of 3 hours is my fee


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 08:17 AM~13257566
> *150 an hour, min of 3 hours is my fee
> *



:0 You do good work homie...................


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 08:17 AM~13257566
> *150 an hour, min of 3 hours is my fee
> *


You must owe somebody some money :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Mar 12 2009, 08:20 AM~13257576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do  Actually money due by end of the show...if not he said he will be waiting outside for me hno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't help you, but give blood then you want have that much blood in you when they beat the HELL OUT OF YOU!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 9 2009, 10:43 AM~13223792
> *
> sorry....been working
> *


  
are you going to the show? :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 07:17 AM~13257834
> *
> I do    Actually money due by end of the show...if not he said he will be waiting outside for me hno:
> *



WOW


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 12 2009, 06:20 AM~13257576
> *:0    You do good work homie...................
> *


YUP


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Mar 12 2009, 09:27 AM~13257908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sup top :wave:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 10:26 AM~13258319
> *You can help by giving me the job  :0  I'll even throw in a free t-shirt
> dont know yet...
> :yes:
> ...


You might need to throw more than a T-shirt bro :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Yo Peeps glad you finally cashed my shit....lol.... If not you all was gonna have a b-ball check....lol



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 12 2009, 11:14 AM~13258753
> *You might need to throw more than a T-shirt bro :biggrin:
> *


Tshirt, bumper, and a free pic


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 12:03 PM~13259343
> *Tshirt, bumper, and a free pic
> *


Keep on....


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 12 2009, 12:04 PM~13259356
> *Keep on....
> *


 :0 to much work already....i quite :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 02:49 PM~13260709
> *:0  to much work already....i quite  :angry:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Mar 12 2009, 09:17 AM~13257834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: This ***** ...................................


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM !


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We took down on-line pre-reg last night around 10:30pm as it looks like we have already reached and surpassed capacity. We look forward to seeing everyone at the show! We will be mailing out confirmations this weekend with move-in times and instructions....

Way to go Boulevard Aces...it looks like we have a new player in the club championship sweepstakes!

Important Reminder:
You must write your club name on your registration form for it to count in the WEGO Club Championship Points (even if I know what club you are in!)


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Please don't forget that you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas. If your gas hand don't work and you got more than a 1/4 you WILL NOT get in. That is a fire marshal rule and not the radio station or WEGO rule, it is a FIRE MARSHAL RULE so we must and got to go by these rules.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2009, 08:51 AM~13293882
> *We took down on-line pre-reg last night around 10:30pm as it looks like we have already reached and surpassed capacity.  We look forward to seeing everyone at the show!  We will be mailing out confirmations this weekend with move-in times and instructions....
> 
> Way to go Boulevard Aces...it looks like we have a new player in the club championship sweepstakes!
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

model car class?
cheaper than payin 360 bucks


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey bro so how are we doing with the 20X20 spaces last year we were gonna have 4 and when we got there you guys only gives us 2. We just want to know that way we dont carried all our displays and stuff. GHETTO DREAMS C.C IN THAT HOUSE


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 16 2009, 12:11 PM~13294466
> *model car class?
> cheaper than payin 360 bucks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 16 2009, 02:51 PM~13296420
> *:uh:
> *


30 bucks :angry:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 PM~12951095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Definately....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a cute Wego Tour Model. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13299294
> *That's a cute Wego Tour Model. :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2009, 10:51 AM~13293882
> *We took down on-line pre-reg last night around 10:30pm as it looks like we have already reached and surpassed capacity.  We look forward to seeing everyone at the show!  We will be mailing out confirmations this weekend with move-in times and instructions....
> 
> Way to go Boulevard Aces...it looks like we have a new player in the club championship sweepstakes!
> ...


 :0


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2009, 08:51 AM~13293882
> *We took down on-line pre-reg last night around 10:30pm as it looks like we have already reached and surpassed capacity.  We look forward to seeing everyone at the show!  We will be mailing out confirmations this weekend with move-in times and instructions....
> Way to go Boulevard Aces...it looks like we have a new player in the club championship sweepstakes!
> Important Reminder:
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:

gettin my hooptie ready for this show.. i hopes its done on time..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2009, 11:17 PM~12980085
> *Single and double pump rules
> 1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
> double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> ...


ok besides the street class what's with all these dumb ass rules and why this wego tour show is the only one that have them?

how we go show ppl how dfw gets down if ppl making dumb ass rules like this and trying to get back at some ppl but there really fucking with everyone else at the sametime?

hmm since this hop at go be about shit as we see let's make a roll call for joes burger or do anyone else no a diff location


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Mar 19 2009, 04:28 PM~13327898
> *ok besides the street class what's with all these dumb ass rules and why this wego tour show is the only one that have them?
> 
> how we go show ppl how dfw get down if we ppl making dumb ass rules like this and trying to get back at some ppl but there really fucking with everyone at the sametime?
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Mar 19 2009, 04:28 PM~13327898
> *ok besides the street class what's with all these dumb ass rules and why this wego tour show is the only one that have them?
> 
> how we go show ppl how dfw get down if we ppl making dumb ass rules like this and trying to get back at some ppl but there really fucking with everyone at the sametime?
> ...


 :0 An official unofficial hop before the hop!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13328177
> *:0 An official unofficial hop before the hop!!
> *


Probably be better after the hop for those who want to enter in the official one have less chances of break something during competition.

So Sat at 9 the official hop.
Then Sat at 11 maybe the an unofficial hop???
Then Sun at 9 the unofficial unofficial hop hop???

Let me know so i can be ready with the camera :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 19 2009, 05:30 PM~13329946
> *Probably be better after the hop for those who want to enter in the official one have less chances of break something during competition.
> 
> So Sat at 9 the official hop.
> ...


X2 I say sunday after the show so errrbody can have they cars out there :biggrin:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

will be there definitely


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

after hop :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 16 2009, 08:56 PM~13299040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this where the party at!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We cut back on the hop rules already...they were reposted along time ago....relax....


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

hmm I don't want to look for all that in this topic so can you repost it for everyone?

hmm I'm a double gate with tags insp street legal........

hmm what if there not enough dub gate like me then what?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Mar 19 2009, 10:21 PM~13333492
> *hmm I don't want to look for all that in this topic so can you repost it for everyone?
> 
> hmm I'm a double gate with tags insp street legal........
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Regular Single pump & Double pump rules
1.	A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
2.	Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick disconnect.
3.	No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up at any time. 

Street single pump class
1.	All above rules apply.
2.	Car must be able to drive and be street legal. This includes, current tags, license plates, and proof of insurance.
3.	Car cannot have any visible shop or manufacturer logos.
4.	Car cannot be owned by a hydraulic shop, shop owner, shop employee and must be hopped by the actual owner.

Radical hop rules 
1.	Any vehicle in radical class for any reason will follow radical hop rules.
2.	No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up at any time. 
3.	Must have quick disconnect.

You only have to have tags, etc. for the STREET SINGLE PUMP CLASS. All others will fall in their normal class: single pump, double pump, radical.

There are 4 classes at the show:
Street Single Pump
Regular Single Pump
Double Pump
Radical Hop


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Assigned move-in times / confirmations will be emailed out on Sunday (if you didn't submit an email, they will be mailed). 

*There will be NO SUBSTITUTIONS on entries. It must be the same person and car as on the registration form. *

If you cannot compete, you will be offered 1 pass for your registration.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 19 2009, 07:30 PM~13329946
> *Probably be better after the hop for those who want to enter in the official one have less chances of break something during competition.
> 
> So Sat at 9 the official hop.
> ...


  X2


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

8 batts single/should be 10

12 batts double/ should be 16

if you want to give ur fans a real show

go to the Individuals Tulsa Picnic and see for yourself

oh wellI guess this means I'm out fuck it

I have 14....so I'm still going to to the streets....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a great weekend DFW  

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM

See Ya


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Mar 20 2009, 09:53 AM~13335955
> *8 batts single/should be 10
> 
> 12 batts double/ should be 16
> ...


i belive it


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*yall may need a model car class or classes this year!
kingz building plenty and others as well. *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
- Boulevard Aces
- Kingz
- Rollerz Only

Looks like it's going to be an interesting year....

We also got cars coming from Minnesota, Viriginia, Illinois, Missouri, and a lot from Oklahoma for this show.....

As well as various ex-Lowrider of the Year champions (ex Car of the Year, Bomb of the Year, Euro of the Year).


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 02:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 20 2009, 09:38 PM~13342637
> *yall may need a model car class or classes this year!
> kingz building plenty and others as well.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2009 gonna be a good year :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We may do a model car champion as well...no cash, but a nice cup/trophy for the winner. But at Dallas, space is already limited....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13348968
> *We may do a model car champion as well...no cash, but a nice cup/trophy for the winner.  But at Dallas, space is already limited....
> *


AWREADDY!!!WE STILL DISPLAYING MODELS BY OUR BIKES THEN I GUESS!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG, The Epidemic is spreading..................


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We can probably do a model car class at the show...we could do it cheap, but the entry fee wouldn't include tickets to the show...let me know if people are interested, and we can have a class or two....


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Mar 20 2009, 09:53 AM~13335955
> *8 batts single/should be 10
> 
> 12 batts double/ should be 16
> ...


Guess that puts you in the radical class if you really wanted to compete, didn't see no battery limit there... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pix from yesterday at Levine's in Garland, 97.9 THE BEAT was promoting their car show coming up April 5th and *MTV TRES* was there shooting the commercial for the show. Be on the look out for it *MTV3*...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13356663
> *We can probably do a model car class at the show...we could do it cheap, but the entry fee wouldn't include tickets to the show...let me know if people are interested, and we can have a class or two....
> *



_*HELL YEAH!!!! KINGZ IS DOWN!!!!*_ :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 22 2009, 04:22 PM~13355225
> *AWREADDY!!!WE STILL DISPLAYING MODELS BY OUR BIKES THEN I GUESS!!!
> *










:thumbsup:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 23 2009, 08:58 AM~13360767
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*HEY SUZY Q~T, WILL SHOWSTOPPA BE DONE BY THE SHOW??  *


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Mar 23 2009, 07:59 AM~13360772
> *HEY SUZY Q~T, WILL SHOWSTOPPA BE DONE BY THE SHOW??
> *








*NO  YOU KNOW INSURANCES TAKE FOREVER! LMAO! BUT IT WILL GET RE-PAINTED. I'M CHANGING IT TOTALLY, IT'S GOING TO BE NICE! CAN'T WAIT! * :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 23 2009, 09:02 AM~13360788
> *NO    YOU KNOW INSURANCES TAKE FOREVER! LMAO! BUT IT WILL GET RE-PAINTED. I'M CHANGING IT TOTALLY, IT'S GOING TO BE NICE! CAN'T WAIT! </span>  :thumbsup:
> *




<span style=\'color:TURQUOISE\'>*ALREADY DIVA, THATS WHATS UP! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT BACK ON THE SCENE!  *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2009, 08:43 PM~13356663
> *We can probably do a model car class at the show...we could do it cheap, but the entry fee wouldn't include tickets to the show...let me know if people are interested, and we can have a class or two....
> *


how much?
not even atleast 1 wristband?


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*


T


T



T

*_


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 23 2009, 08:02 AM~13360788
> *NO    YOU KNOW INSURANCES TAKE FOREVER! LMAO! BUT IT WILL GET RE-PAINTED. I'M CHANGING IT TOTALLY, IT'S GOING TO BE NICE! CAN'T WAIT!   :thumbsup:
> *


i got a ride called show stoppa too :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2009, 10:05 AM~13361625
> *i got a ride called show stoppa too :biggrin:
> *




*COOL! 

YOURS SAYS SHOWSTOPPER AND MINES' IS SHOWSTOPPA! I GOT THE NAME FROM THE SONG THAT DANITY KANE SINGS CALLED SHOWSTOPPA CAUSE IT DESCRIBES MY CAR! * :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 23 2009, 11:34 AM~13361869
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>:thumbsup: :yes: DIVAS RIDIN' LIKE BIG BOYZ DO*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13348968
> *We may do a model car champion as well...no cash, but a nice cup/trophy for the winner.  But at Dallas, space is already limited....
> *


there aint even room for ATLEAST one more bike???... :biggrin: :biggrin: ... didnt pr-reg. and by the time i was bout to, someone told me the show was already full  :angry:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13356663
> *We can probably do a model car class at the show...we could do it cheap, but the entry fee wouldn't include tickets to the show...let me know if people are interested, and we can have a class or two....
> *


WE INTERESTED!!


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 02:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2009, 02:36 PM~13364274
> *WE INTERESTED!!
> *


shit, im down!...i'll bring out my models too....only reason i kinda stopped buildin 'em was cuz all carshows stopped having model cars at the shows.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13364274
> *WE INTERESTED!!
> *


:ugh: y'all got me wanting to build again :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Move-in Times (by club):
*8am-9am*
Blockstyle
Down II Clown
Ghetto Dreams (except for Marc Newman who is at 2pm)
Low 4 Life
Signature

*9am-10am*
Boulevard Aces
Mystic
Principales

*10am-11am*
Head Turnaz
Rollerz Only
Showcase Customs

*11am-12pm*
Distinctive Touch
Estrella
Individuals
Knights of Pleasure
Low Lows
Oak Cliff
Ole Skool Ryders
Royal Image
Smooth-N-Low
Straight Clownin
Torres Empire

*12pm-1pm*
Jokerz
King C.C.
Kingz
Simply Stunnin
Westside

*1pm-2pm*
Bajito Onda
Familia
JB Kustoms
Legions
Majestix Rollin-Sixties
Phaylanx
Unlimited
Veteranos

*2pm-3pm*
40th and a 5th
Certified
Classic Interest
Garland's Finest
Illegal Toys
King of the Streets
Knightz
LoLows
Majestics
Oklahoma's Finest
Tiempos Locos

Now here's the deal. You can arrive 30 minutes before your listed time, but that's it. Since the staging parking lot is small, we are trying to keep the crowd down. If you are more than 30 minutes early, we will have you leave and come back closer to your assigned time.

I do not know the exact lot they will let us use, it will probably be the one in front like last year. Look for the guys in the yellow/orange vests and the WEGO golf cart. At that lot, you will check-in and then be sent up the ramp when your time has arrived. 

If you miss your hour, we will have make-up time from 3:30pm to 4:00pm if space is available. 

Please remember, you will not be allowed in if you have more than 1/4 tank of gas. This is a fire marshal regulation. 

Absolutely no substitutions. If the entry is not there, the owner will receive one pass....no refunds. 

at 4:00pm, if there are any spaces available, we will fill them with non-preregistered vehicles. This will be first come, first serve at 4pm. No line beforehand.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I received confirmation for 10 entries when I paid for 11.... I was told someone would get back to me but did not get a reply since yesterday morning.




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You need to calm down, if you couldn't tell, we've been busy getting everything situated. You're fine, I had to move stuff around but we got the 11 entries. Next time, tell your members to all put your club name on their entry forms and we won't have these problems.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2009, 07:22 AM~13372097
> *You need to calm down, if you couldn't tell, we've been busy getting everything situated.  You're fine, I had to move stuff around but we got the 11 entries.  Next time, tell your members to all put your club name on their entry forms and we won't have these problems.
> *


Thanks for confirming this. It wouldnt have been posted granted i would have gotten a reply yesterday. I know you guys are busy but didnt want to get stiffed, its has happend in the past (not with wego) but it has. I just wanted to make sure all my people get in the building. Im sure all my entries had the club name, even then they were all sent in the same package and not singles. 

Thanks anyway and see you April 4th.....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Mar 24 2009, 03:04 AM~13371235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would have done the same! I say your were clam, if it was me it be all over, becuase your right....Dallas has been screwed over many....many time before!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I sent you a copy of the reg form so you can see he didn't put the club on there. It's no big deal and no hard feelings, but when we are dealing with 350 pre-registration forms, we can't keep them together by the envelope we received them in. Once we receive an entry and we verify payment, it's stamped paid and put into the pile with the rest of the pre-reg. It was a simple mix-up and he got an individual confirmation email regarding his entry. Everything is fixed now and ya'll are good to go. Hopefully, everyone in Dallas knows we aren't out to screw anyone over.....


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2009, 09:18 AM~13372980
> *I sent you a copy of the reg form so you can see he didn't put the club on there.  It's no big deal and no hard feelings, but when we are dealing with 350 pre-registration forms, we can't keep them together by the envelope we received them in.  Once we receive an entry and we verify payment, it's stamped paid and put into the pile with the rest of the pre-reg.  It was a simple mix-up and he got an individual confirmation email regarding his entry.  Everything is fixed now and ya'll are good to go.  Hopefully, everyone in Dallas knows we aren't out to screw anyone over.....
> *


Thanks, glad this is settled. No hard feelings. See you at the show and look forward to meeting some of the Wego staff, Peoples Choice is the only face I know.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 23 2009, 04:06 PM~13365360
> *shit, im down!...i'll bring out my models too....only reason i kinda stopped buildin 'em was cuz all carshows stopped having model cars at the shows.
> *


If people would quit stealing them we could have them. There's always drama after a model gets taken.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2009, 12:09 AM~13334377
> *Regular Single pump & Double pump rules
> 1.	A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump.  Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a double pump.  All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
> 2.	Limit on batteries:  8 for single pump / 12 for double pump.  All must be connected and have a quick disconnect.
> ...


Are trucks going to be able to hop in the single pump class?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

attention ....

southside customs will be takin the big bitch 18 wheeler hauler to dallas for the wego show on the 5th..

we got 3 spots left.. andbody wanna take their ride.. holla at us.. pm me for details and price..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 24 2009, 10:36 AM~13373686
> *If people would quit stealing them we could have them.  There's always drama after a model gets taken.
> *


forrealz?...never had a problem when i use to enter model cars back then...whut show was this?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 24 2009, 12:35 PM~13374840
> *forrealz?...never had a problem when i use to enter model cars back then...whut show was this?
> *


Los Magnificos, then the kid wanted us to replace it. Said it cost him several hundred dollars and that wasn't including his time. I'm sure he did spend a lot of money on it and I do believe he spent a lot of time on it, but man model cars are to easy to take and even thought he signed that we weren't reponsible for it, he dogged our show to everyone he could talk to. Not cool.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 24 2009, 04:09 PM~13376852
> *Los Magnificos, then the kid wanted us to replace it.  Said it cost him several hundred dollars and that wasn't including his time.  I'm sure he did spend a lot of money on it and I do believe he spent a lot of time on it, but man model cars are to easy to take and even thought he signed that we weren't reponsible for it, he dogged our show to everyone he could talk to. Not cool.
> *


damn, yea then at that point it is understandable to stop having them...


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

*MODEL CARS * :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 25 2009, 01:33 PM~13386593
> *MODEL CARS  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 25 2009, 01:33 PM~13386593
> *MODEL CARS  :yes:
> *


X3


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Mar 25 2009, 01:33 PM~13386593
> *MODEL CARS  :yes:
> *


Don't get me wrong I'm not saying we are not having model cars I'm just saying I wish I knew a way we could keep them safe. I even see kids touching them. I don't know how the guys that own them feel about that but I don't like it. I'm always afraid they will drop it. Luckly the guys with the really nice cars usually stay by their model cars and they watch them. I wish everyone did that.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2009, 11:02 PM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13390422
> *Don't get me wrong I'm not saying we are not having model cars I'm just saying I wish I knew a way we could keep them safe.  I even see kids touching them.  I don't know how the guys that own them feel about that but I don't like it.  I'm always afraid they will drop it.  Luckly the guys with the really nice cars usually stay by their model cars and they watch them.  I wish everyone did that.
> *




*<span style=\'color:teal\'>YOU ARE SOOO RIGHT! WE HAVE HAD A PROBLEM BEFORE WITH THE KIDS TOUCHING THEM. SOMETIMES THE "DO NOT TOUCH" SIGNS DON'T WORK. I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO STAY CLOSE TO MINE! </span>* :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13343660
> *Top 3 clubs for pre-registrations (in ALPHABETICAL order):
> - Boulevard Aces
> - Kingz
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13390422
> *Don't get me wrong I'm not saying we are not having model cars I'm just saying I wish I knew a way we could keep them safe.  I even see kids touching them.  I don't know how the guys that own them feel about that but I don't like it.  I'm always afraid they will drop it.  Luckly the guys with the really nice cars usually stay by their model cars and they watch them.  I wish everyone did that.
> *


yea, ive had problems with kids trying to grab my models cars on my bike display before.. :uh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, there are no substitutions for entries...if the car registered does not make it, the owner receives 1 pass.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 PM~12951095
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 26 2009, 09:29 AM~13395548
> *Don't forget, there are no substitutions for entries...if the car registered does not make it, the owner receives 1 pass.
> *


If the car is present but the owner isnt its still ok to participate, right? I have a member that is currently taking courses on Saturdays and wont be able to make it until 2pm. His woman is supposed to take in for drop off, is this acceptable? Just want to make sure its all go with no confusions.....



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 23 2009, 09:31 AM~13360615
> *HELL YEAH!!!! KINGZ IS DOWN!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

*Only 2 weeks left to go!!! KINGZ DEBUT!!!  * :happysad: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Mar 26 2009, 11:01 AM~13396424
> *Only 2 weeks left to go!!!  KINGZ DEBUT!!!   :happysad:  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: YEP IN BOULDVARD REPPIN STRONG :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 01:41 PM~13397951
> *:biggrin: YEP AN BOULDVARD REPPIN STRONG :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 26 2009, 09:29 AM~13395548
> *Don't forget, there are no substitutions for entries...if the car registered does not make it, the owner receives 1 pass.
> *


Can we cut a 20-20 in two?


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

the illegal toys c.c will be there from oklas


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 26 2009, 10:53 AM~13396350
> *If the car is present but the owner isnt its still ok to participate, right? I have a member that is currently taking courses on Saturdays and wont be able to make it until 2pm. His woman is supposed to take in for drop off, is this acceptable? Just want to make sure its all go with no confusions.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...


uhh he is asking a question here someone else might have the same question but never asked.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 26 2009, 10:53 AM~13396350
> *If the car is present but the owner isnt its still ok to participate, right? I have a member that is currently taking courses on Saturdays and wont be able to make it until 2pm. His woman is supposed to take in for drop off, is this acceptable? Just want to make sure its all go with no confusions.....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> ...


It doesn't matter who takes the car as long as it's the car that registered and you bring it at the time scheduled.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry, just got off work...no internet on the job  Bitter Sweet is right...the car must be present, if the owner isn't that's ok...


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr.+Mar 26 2009, 06:53 PM~13400615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to all three of you.... :biggrin: 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13376852
> *Los Magnificos, then the kid wanted us to replace it.  Said it cost him several hundred dollars and that wasn't including his time.  I'm sure he did spend a lot of money on it and I do believe he spent a lot of time on it, but man model cars are to easy to take and even thought he signed that we weren't reponsible for it, he dogged our show to everyone he could talk to. Not cool.
> *


create a glass or plexxy display like at an art show! one event ruins it for everyone eh...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 24 2009, 01:04 AM~13371235
> *Move-in Times (by club):
> 8am-9am
> Blockstyle
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 27 2009, 11:10 PM~13412351
> *:dunno:
> *


Um hmm....

I guess we not meeting for breakfest  

:uh:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Breakfast?? With all the different stories we received, I guess we aren't going.. We will make a final decision tonight.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I realize some people are upset, but please remember we tried to warn everyone the show was going to sell-out (as it has every year it's been in existance). This was from March 3rd....

With that being said, we are working our best on getting as many people as possible into the show. I know there are a few clubs whose move-in times are seperated, but the clubs will still be able to park together. If you have any questions or concerns, PM me or give me a call (and leave a message, I don't answer my phone). I hope to see everyone at the show...



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 3 2009, 08:55 PM~13171924
> *We just want to let everyone know that space is becoming very limited for this years show due to past years sell outs! We are receiving an overwelming amount of pre-registration, earlier than usual.  If you plan on attending it is advised to get your registration in ASAP!
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 28 2009, 06:08 PM~13417997
> *Breakfast??  With all the different stories we received, I guess we aren't going..  We will make a final decision tonight.
> *


 :0 

Sorry to hear that homie! Fuck it....lunch at the park then....a grill and chill to watch the after the hop, hop like LSOB - On a Sunday Afternoon :cheesy:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 29 2009, 01:23 AM~13421348
> *:0
> 
> Sorry to hear that homie!  Fuck it....lunch at the park then....a grill and chill to watch the after the hop, hop like LSOB - On a Sunday Afternoon  :cheesy:
> *



Lunch at the park it is.....


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 28 2009, 09:27 PM~13420044
> *I realize some people are upset, but please remember we tried to warn everyone the show was going to sell-out (as it has every year it's been in existance).  This was from March 3rd....
> 
> With that being said, we are working our best on getting as many people as possible into the show.  I know there are a few clubs whose move-in times are seperated, but the clubs will still be able to park together.  If you have any questions or concerns, PM me or give me a call (and leave a message, I don't answer my phone).  I hope to see everyone at the show...
> *


  :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Typically, we had every club cut their 20x20 spaces in half if the cars had full displays, full engine/undercarriage, and needed electricity. We actually took one club that asked for about 16 and did cut them down to 5, leaving some ex "Bomb of the Years", etc. in 10x20 displays. Hopefully next year we will have more space and this will alleviate the problems we have encountered this year.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Mar 28 2009, 04:57 AM~13412832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The later move in works out good for us we are gonna be driving late friday night so this way we get to get some sleep.Then wash the rides in the morning.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 29 2009, 09:15 AM~13422164
> *Typically, we had every club cut their 20x20 spaces in half if the cars had full displays, full engine/undercarriage, and needed electricity.  We actually took one club that asked for about 16 and did cut them down to 5, leaving some ex "Bomb of the Years", etc. in 10x20 displays.  Hopefully next year we will have more space and this will alleviate the problems we have encountered this year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2009, 11:36 AM~13422255
> *The later move in works out good for us we are gonna be driving late friday night so this way we get to get some sleep.Then wash the rides in the morning.
> *


I feel you and i got your back! Just ashamed to hear that some poeple, although paid, has a "maybe" chance of getting in.




> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 29 2009, 12:15 PM~13422505
> *One more question and a comment,,, having a 20/20 space, does it give you more points over a 10/20 space? The reason I ask is that we also have competion cars and points do matter to us when we are forced to a 10/20.,,,,,, And by now I believe your office was made aware of one of our members pre registration form being lost on your end. There is paypal proof that your office recieved the funds, will this be a problem at the front door on move in time? We can't leave our member behind and giving him his money back was NOT the right answer.*


X15641843521358435154843521581653


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm starting to understand why go/lo(lowrider mag) never posted their shows on layitlow or answered questioned via the web. No one company is EVER going to be perfect we are humans and make mistakes. Just glad to see WEGO trying to communicate with us the best they can. If we keep putting every little thing on blast I wouldn't blame them if they choose to change these methods. As I read many times this is something these guys do on part time basis, they have normal 9-5's/kids/wife's. I'm not sure how some of them have time to sleep. At LRM that was their fulltime job.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2009, 09:36 AM~13422255
> *The later move in works out good for us we are gonna be driving late friday night so this way we get to get some sleep.Then wash the rides in the morning.
> *



We won't have our cars in, but we will be there to support and help you guys in anyway possible....


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DADDY_@Mar 29 2009, 12:19 PM~13423210
> *I'm starting to understand why go/lo(lowrider mag) never posted their shows on layitlow or answered questioned via the web. No one company is EVER going to be perfect we are humans and make mistakes. Just glad to see WEGO trying to communicate with us the best they can. If we keep putting every little thing on blast I wouldn't blame them if they choose to change these methods. As I read many times this is something these guys do on part time basis, they have normal 9-5's/kids/wife's. I'm not sure how some of them have time to sleep. At LRM that was their fulltime job.
> *



There HAS been some confusion, and we recognize that no ones perfect. However, the organizers have been responsive and helpful. It will work it self out and we WILL be at other shows in the tour... I think we are all glad to see that there are still several Texas shows...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

DADDY you're hired! Just kidding... Anyways, we do pride ourselves on being shows for the people and by the people. Anyone from Texas saw my car on the scene from '96 to '07. Kids forced it into retirement, but we will be back out again someday! 

As for the shows, we do make mistakes, and we do admit to them. The mixup with Victor was just that, and I have assured him his space is saved with the rest of his club, even if his move-in time is different. Dallas has a tough fire marshal and we have to submit all of our plans and stick very cloesly to the pre-approved floor plans. This is why we are so adament about the 1/4 tank of gas, taped gas cap, and the disconnected batteries (those are fire marshal rules, and they stick to their rules). The good news is, only 2 shows have really limited space (this show and Los Magnificos fills up at 650 cars....which we do normally surpass). I ask everyone to please pre-register early for these 2 events and the other shows should be no problem. Hit me up if you have any questions...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Mar 29 2009, 06:28 PM~13424529
> *There HAS been some confusion, and we recognize that no ones perfect.  However, the organizers have been responsive and helpful.  It will work it self out and we WILL be at other shows in the tour...    I think we are all glad to see that there are still several Texas shows...
> *


I rather be at a picnic


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DADDY_@Mar 29 2009, 01:19 PM~13423210
> *I'm starting to understand why go/lo(lowrider mag) never posted their shows on layitlow or answered questioned via the web. No one company is EVER going to be perfect we are humans and make mistakes. Just glad to see WEGO trying to communicate with us the best they can. If we keep putting every little thing on blast I wouldn't blame them if they choose to change these methods. As I read many times this is something these guys do on part time basis, they have normal 9-5's/kids/wife's. I'm not sure how some of them have time to sleep. At LRM that was their fulltime job.
> *



 If everyone thought like you, we would all be good :biggrin: j/k...everyone does have regular jobs to pay the bills... Even during the off season, weekends, seems like every day, we are working on something... Jon puts in lots of work on the tour, and We all try the best we can...Thanks for the words


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2009, 10:50 PM~13427096
> *  If everyone thought like you, we would all be good :biggrin: j/k...everyone does have regular jobs to pay the bills... Even during the off season, weekends, seems like every day, we are working on something... Jon puts in lots of work on the tour, and We all try the best we can...Thanks for the words
> *


Amen to the that!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 30 2009, 08:22 AM~13429659
> *Amen to the that!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Haha J/K! Was good seeing y'all, thanks for coming out Sat! </span>:wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Yet another question: lol

Motorcycles that dont have guages how will those be allowed to enter? Since they have the 1/4 tank rule.

Just trying to follow the guidelines.... 



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Mar 30 2009, 08:30 AM~13429703
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Haha J/K! Was good seeing y'all, thanks for coming out Sat! </span>:wave:
> *


Thank you for inviting us we had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 30 2009, 08:34 AM~13429715
> *Yet another question: lol
> 
> Motorcycles that dont have guages how will those be allowed to enter? Since they have the 1/4 tank rule.
> ...


Suck the gas out and we will get a flashlight to see if it is empty :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 30 2009, 07:30 AM~13430006
> *Suck the gas out and we will get a flashlight to see if it is empty :biggrin:
> *


Can we get a real answer please... :0  :biggrin: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Mar 30 2009, 09:32 AM~13430018
> *Can we get a real answer please...  :0    :biggrin:
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Ok, we will be able to find out when he checks in at the Reuion arena parking lot that day


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 30 2009, 07:34 AM~13430039
> *Ok, we will be able to find out when he checks in at the Reuion arena parking lot that day
> *


 :twak: I dont know if I trust that answer.... :roflmao: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 29 2009, 11:34 AM~13422594
> *
> *


i wanna go to breakfast latin so i can pwn
you at the table :0


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

*THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2009, 09:50 PM~13427096
> *  If everyone thought like you, we would all be good :biggrin: j/k...everyone does have regular jobs to pay the bills... Even during the off season, weekends, seems like every day, we are working on something... Jon puts in lots of work on the tour, and We all try the best we can...Thanks for the words
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

cant wait 'til DALLAS!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 30 2009, 11:01 AM~13431480
> *cant wait 'til DALLAS!!
> *


x2  









WILL BE AT THE SHOW


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Mar 30 2009, 11:29 AM~13432279
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


alot of clubs suppose to be out there.. alot of competition...we will see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 12 2009, 10:54 AM~12982679
> *
> 
> 
> ...








_*


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: *_


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

97.9 The Beat Car Show Commercial will be on air today on *MTV-TR3S* at: 4:00pm - 4:30pm - 5:08pm - 5:50pm - 8:50pm
MTV 3 Dallas - Channel 50


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 30 2009, 02:56 PM~13433559
> *97.9 The Beat Car Show Commercial will be on air today on MTV-TR3S at: 4:00pm - 4:30pm - 5:08pm - 5:50pm - 8:50pm
> MTV 3 Dallas - Channel 50
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*BUMP FOR THE DALLAS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 30 2009, 10:41 AM~13430673
> *i wanna go to breakfast latin so i can pwn
> you at the table  :0
> *


Appearantly no breakfest this year my little Padawan. Ill be picketing


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

MY FIRST TIME GOING TO A WEGO SHOW...
I heared its pretty tyte...will be partying the night before so like always...HANG OVER Sunday morning.

*SEE YOU ALL THERE!*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see yall fuckers there..


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

How much are tickets at the door and what time does the show begin on Sunday?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 06:21 PM~13436208
> *see yall fuckers there..
> *


we gon nose up :biggrin: 










just fuckin wit ya .................








or am I


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2009, 08:49 PM~13438197
> *we gon nose up  :biggrin:
> just fuckin wit ya  .................
> or am I
> *


im down, but i know ill lose.. im a lil rusty on the switch..
got a problem with my hand slippin off.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Mar 30 2009, 09:31 PM~13436904
> *How much are tickets at the door and what time does the show begin on Sunday?
> *


25 at the door and it opens at noon


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 30 2009, 07:05 PM~13436031
> *Appearantly no breakfest this year my little Padawan.  Ill be picketing
> *


X2 ima be picketing to :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 31 2009, 06:49 AM~13441838
> *25 at the door and it opens at noon
> *


How much for kids??


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Mar 30 2009, 07:12 PM~13436123
> *MY FIRST TIME GOING TO A WEGO SHOW...
> I heared its pretty tyte...will be partying the night before so like always...HANG OVER Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


hell yea homie by the time u get to the show on Sunday its nearly over


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 AM~13442558
> *How much for kids??
> *



i think it will be 30$ but get your bands the day we move in should be cheaper


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

All tickets are same price (there are supposed to be tickets avaiable on Saturday for $15). $25 day of show. As for kids, a certain age is free, but its normally like 2 and under or something...the others would need a ticket. Visit 979thebeat.com for ticket info.

As for some of the people hitting up the show, I hope you pre-registered, at best, maybe like 5 cars or so that aren't pre-registered will get in. They can line-up in the Reunion Arena lot starting at 8am but non-pre-reg move-in will not be until 4pm. Just warning you!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Goin crusin in Austin for the relays or a show


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 30 2009, 03:56 PM~13433559
> *97.9 The Beat Car Show Commercial will be on air today on MTV-TR3S at: 4:00pm - 4:30pm - 5:08pm - 5:50pm - 8:50pm
> MTV 3 Dallas - Channel 50
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2009, 10:57 AM~13443213
> *All tickets are same price (there are supposed to be tickets avaiable on Saturday for $15).  $25 day of show.  As for kids, a certain age is free, but its normally like 2 and under or something...the others would need a ticket.  Visit 979thebeat.com for ticket info.
> 
> As for some of the people hitting up the show, I hope you pre-registered, at best, maybe like 5 cars or so that aren't pre-registered will get in.  They can line-up in the Reunion Arena lot starting at 8am but non-pre-reg move-in will not be until 4pm.  Just warning you!
> *



cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 30 2009, 08:49 PM~13438197
> *we gon nose up  :biggrin:
> just fuckin wit ya  .................
> or am I
> *


WHAT CHU GOT IN THE TRUNK..

i got 1 pump # 9 gear 72 volts.. lol.. 
im chippin


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 30 2009, 03:56 PM~13433559
> *97.9 The Beat Car Show Commercial will be on air today on MTV-TR3S at: 4:00pm - 4:30pm - 5:08pm - 5:50pm - 8:50pm
> MTV 3 Dallas - Channel 50
> 
> ...


wut up Mando....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 31 2009, 09:57 AM~13443213
> *All tickets are same price (there are supposed to be tickets avaiable on Saturday for $15).  $25 day of show.  As for kids, a certain age is free, but its normally like 2 and under or something...the others would need a ticket.  Visit 979thebeat.com for ticket info.
> 
> As for some of the people hitting up the show, I hope you pre-registered, at best, maybe like 5 cars or so that aren't pre-registered will get in.  They can line-up in the Reunion Arena lot starting at 8am but non-pre-reg move-in will not be until 4pm.  Just warning you!
> *


wtf? so its gonna cost me 45 dollars so my kids can enjoy the show? they dont care about sorry ass stoned rappers


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 10:16 PM~13448529
> *wtf? so its gonna cost me 45 dollars so my kids can enjoy the show? they dont care about sorry ass stoned rappers
> *


Sucks if they are 3 and 4....a 5 year old may enjoy the cars


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think 3 and under is free...so the 4 year old could probably pass for 3 and get in free anyways..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2009, 07:20 PM~13447859
> *WHAT CHU GOT IN THE TRUNK..
> 
> i got 1 pump # 9 gear 72 volts.. lol..
> ...


me too....rockford 10 gear 72v no gate all weight :biggrin: 
I'm the chip king round this bitch  aint nobody takin my title


just fuckin wit ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 31 2009, 08:55 PM~13449088
> *me too....rockford 10 gear 72v no gate all weight  :biggrin:
> I'm the chip king round this bitch  aint nobody takin my title
> just fuckin wit ya
> *


lol.. battle of the chippers it is..only weight i got is my big as rack..

ill catch up with you at the show.. i need to charge these batteries as it is..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2009, 09:00 PM~13449166
> *lol.. battle of the chippers it is..only weight i got is my big as rack..
> 
> ill catch up with you at the show.. i need to charge these batteries as it is..
> *


i aint charged mine since last year, been at school, I'll see you there tho


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am so ready for this weekend


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I got 20 of the new rollin dvd's vol 12 if anyone wants one hit me on a pm.I'm gonna bring them down











heres a preview!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZN1IgQlHvA


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 31 2009, 09:31 PM~13448730
> *Sucks if they are 3 and 4....a 5 year old may enjoy the cars
> *


Yeah it sucks at the big shows getting the kids in, but since I been going to shows for over ten years now that's something that has not changed. You kinda get used to it and look more forward to the picnic's and small shows. Those are the ones for the family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DADDY_@Apr 1 2009, 10:30 PM~13459782
> *Yeah it sucks at the big shows getting the kids in, but since I been going to shows for over ten years now that's something that has not changed. You kinda get used to it and look more forward to the picnic's and small shows. Those are the ones for the family!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DADDY_@Apr 1 2009, 10:30 PM~13459782
> *Yeah it sucks at the big shows getting the kids in, but since I been going to shows for over ten years now that's something that has not changed. You kinda get used to it and look more forward to the picnic's and small shows. Those are the ones for the family!!! :biggrin:*


I know its never gonna change. Just hate it when folks say they doing it for us....when shit like this is enforced.

Honeslty....getting dress in your colors, cleaning your ride, and getting ready to leave can you look into your sons/daughters face as they come up to you and say please "daddy" can I go to and tell them no? My 3 and 5 y/o love this shit and go around hopping everything they see and it kills me not to take them.

x2!



> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 2 2009, 01:38 AM~13461931
> *:werd:
> *


x3


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i dont think WEGO has anything to do with the price of admission to this show, this is the radio stations(97.9) show.

i could be wrong, i'm sure someone will let me know if i am


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 2 2009, 01:11 PM~13466156
> *i dont think WEGO has anything to do with the price of admission to this show, this is the radio stations(97.9) show.
> 
> i could be wrong, i'm sure someone will let me know if i am
> *


You're right. We are only in charge of entry fees. they have the show and they hire us to bring the cars.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 2 2009, 01:48 PM~13466413
> *You're right.  We are only in charge of entry fees.  they have the show and they hire us to bring the cars.
> *


SO YALL GET PAID BY CARS AND THEM?


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

would anyone happen to have and extra ticket or two for sunday?


----------



## DADDY (Jul 17, 2006)

> I know its never gonna change. Just hate it when folks say they doing it for us....when shit like this is enforced.
> 
> Honeslty....getting dress in your colors, cleaning your ride, and getting ready to leave can you look into your sons/daughters face as they come up to you and say please "daddy" can I go to and tell them no? My 3 and 5 y/o love this shit and go around hopping everything they see and it kills me not to take them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 2 2009, 07:01 PM~13465577
> *I know its never gonna change.  Just hate it when folks say they doing it for us....when shit like this is enforced.
> 
> Honeslty....getting dress in your colors, cleaning your ride, and getting ready to leave can you look into your sons/daughters face as they come up to you and say please "daddy" can I go to and tell them no?  My 3 and 5 y/o love this shit and go around hopping everything they see and it kills me not to take them.
> ...


man i agree i also have 3 kids but you know what don't cost crazy anymore the movies a show sixflags thats just how it is you can't blame anyone really.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave: Ready for the show!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:wave: DFW

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
KNTU.com


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 2 2009, 05:20 PM~13467986
> *SO YALL GET PAID BY CARS AND THEM?
> *


No


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Getting ready to head out to Dallas. Hope to see you there and don't forget to wish Dena (Rollerz Only) a Happy Birthday.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

18 wheeler locked and loaded.. will be heading out soon..


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

where and when is the hop at tomorrow?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13479497
> *where and when is the hop at tomorrow?
> *


Saturday @ Torres Body Shop in Arlington Official

Sunday @ Joes Burgers in Dallas Unofficial

:dunno:


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

as they say let the games begin and lets get the tour moving.


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Soooo ready for the show!!!! Im super excited!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

don't forget...IMPALAS MAGAZINE will be in the house.....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT!!! KINGZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

WHAT TIME IS THE HOPP GOING DOWN 2NITE?????????????????????????????????


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 4 2009, 09:00 AM~13481753
> *WHAT TIME IS THE HOPP GOING DOWN 2NITE?????????????????????????????????
> *


x2


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

x3 and where is the shop located?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

X817


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just found the flyer online says 9pm @ 2000 sammons davis ct arlington 76015


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHOW LOOKED GOOD


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Check the myspace page for pics of the show!! Some are up now...More later and when I get home and get some rest some videos of the hop also... :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Apr 5 2009, 10:52 AM~13487847
> *Check the myspace page for pics of the show!! Some are up now...More later and when I get home and get some rest some videos of the hop also... :biggrin:
> *



Cool pics


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

Just got word... Car Sow *SOLD OUT!!! *And theres no fuckin parking...


you gotta park like a couple blocks away and fuckin walk... :uh:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Apr 5 2009, 12:20 PM~13488253
> *Just got word... Car Sow SOLD OUT!!! And theres no fuckin parking...
> you gotta park like a couple blocks away and fuckin walk... :uh:
> *


 P.S. MY LIL BRO GOT HEADS TURNIN AND PPL HATIN'!!!=]


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

is there a hop at joes tonite?


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

it looks like it. It's packed right now


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Pic's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Lowrdr_Niki_@Apr 5 2009, 12:00 PM~13488471
> *:biggrin:
> P.S.  MY LIL BRO GOT HEADS TURNIN AND PPL HATIN'!!!=]
> *


pics of the car


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WERES THE SHOW PICS AT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Some from the set up yesterday.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry: 















:0 :0 :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 09:41 PM~13491482
> *heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit all this hopping and now here at joes and M is ready to serve and everyone sleeping...some bs


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13491482
> *heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB COMPADRE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13491482
> *heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


HOP WAS BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13491482
> *heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


good vids.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

> *good vids.
> *


  



> *GOOD JOB COMPADRE...... *


  



:thumbsup: i gotta say h-town put it down last night :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13491716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish i could had stay till late today, yall homies are cool people, would been nice to go hop at joes burger, but got to b on time at work :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 5 2009, 08:56 PM~13491590
> *Shit all this hopping and now here at joes and M is ready to serve and everyone sleeping...some bs
> *



Joes was packed but everyone started to leave at like 8:30 because it didnt look like a hop was going to happen.....damn i left to early, i knew i should have waited a little bit longer


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 5 2009, 07:56 PM~13491590
> *Shit all this hopping and now here at joes and M is ready to serve and everyone sleeping...some bs
> *


I wanted ta see wut Domino's car would do but it took too long for errbody to get there so I left


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Uploading the pics... =)


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 08:41 PM~13491482
> *heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


wuz this guys name chris from lubbock


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 6 2009, 03:51 AM~13492090
> *Joes was packed but everyone started to leave at like 8:30 because it didnt look like a hop was going to happen.....damn i left to early, i knew i should have waited a little bit longer
> *


Yeah we drove 8 hours for a hop,we didn't go to the show hop because of all the dumb rules,but we heard the street hop was after the show at joes and we went out there around 9 and no one was there to hop.guess we take the win agian by default. :0 But we will be here untill 12 monday so if anyone wants some holla at us 816 916 7032.We ready.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Started a new album on myspace for the car show... i am only posting one pic tongiht... im exhausted... might post a few tomorrow morning....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2009, 12:30 AM~13493531
> *Started a new album on myspace for the car show... i am only posting one pic tongiht... im exhausted... might post a few tomorrow morning....
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pic...Was a good show, Thanks to everyone who was able to make it...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

I JUST GOT IN A FEW MINUTES AGO


SHOW WAS BAD ASS MET *ALOT* OF PEOPLE

IM FUCKEN TIRED

AND I THE HOTEL BED WAS TOOOO GODDAMN CONFORTABLE, I WISH I COULD HAVE BROUGHT IT AND THE PILLOWS


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Apr 6 2009, 02:31 AM~13493845
> *
> AND I THE HOTEL BED WAS TOOOO GODDAMN CONFORTABLE, I WISH I COULD HAVE BROUGHT IT AND THE PILLOWS
> *


marshmallow mattresses :yes:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2009, 03:35 AM~13493976
> *marshmallow mattresses :yes:
> *



if it wasnt for them seeing us downstairs carring 2 big ass matresses and 12 pillows and for roy, i think i would have brought me one :cheesy: 


and got 6 lotions :biggrin: and i found them online too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

were all the hoppers at? everyone go home or you guys hidin? i come all the way from K.C. again to breakoff some texas rides get at me, 816-916-7032
i'm headed home at 12 today,....... i want to get a hopp in b4 i leave!!!!!!!
it WILL BE on a ROLLIN video if we can make it happen. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

]


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i just snorted a line of dryed out dog shit


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 5 2009, 08:41 PM~13491482
> *heres some pics from the hop last night :cheesy: , missed the first couple of cars :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


now thats wat im talkn bout! bad ass vids homie! wanted to go but had a busy ass wekend wit da sho! heres sum set up pix i took!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

big ups to the blvd aces and wes for 1st place og bomb! 
























































[/quote]


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Few more pictures up on our myspace page. Link is in my signature.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> big ups to the blvd aces and wes for 1st place og bomb!


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 5 2009, 11:46 PM~13493189
> *Yeah we drove 8 hours for a hop,we didn't go to the show hop because of all the dumb rules,but we heard the street hop was after the show at joes and we went out there around 9 and no one was there to hop.guess we take the win agian by default. :0 But we will be here untill 12 monday so if anyone wants some holla at us  816 916 7032.We ready.
> *


I was wanting to see a good hop but it was cold and I had to be at work early today. 9pm on a sunday is kind of late for a hop. It should have been done Saturday after the torres empire hop bc that ended like at 10. I'm going to drive to Tulsa to see yall and the rest of the Midwest represent though


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I just wanted to thank everyone that came out to the car show and the hop. It was exhausting, but it felt like one of our smoothest shows yet. Hopefully next year, we will get more rooom and get more cars in there. 

I wanted to get some feedback on the move-in. We tried something new this year, and we felt it worked good, just wanted to know what everyone else thought. 

Also, hopefully, everyone liked this year's trophies better. We upgraded since last year's "Italian" cups weren't what we expected.

All-in-all, we feel the WEGO tour got off to a good start and we look forward to seeing everyone in Austin on April 26th.

Thanks again to the sponsors that make this happen...the Torres Empire (and a 2nd thanks for opening up your shop for us to host the hop), 25th Street Promotions (he's going to become a major promoter on the 2010 tour), Drank, WildToyz Customs, Southside Customs, Sic713, and Last Minute. 

Also thanks again to the Oklahoma crew that came down (abour 30 total), Kansas (Majestics and R.O.), Illinois and Minnesota, as well as Impalas Magazine from Cali.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

move in was WAY better this year,.......the dude in the back parking lot did charge us 20$ to park the truck and trailer the day of the show though. other than that everthing was cool. i heard one of those hoppers was from san anto., can you help me get a hopp with that car today?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We had no problems, mov-in went smooth, the scheduled time you gave us worked out fine for us... :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Apr 6 2009, 02:31 AM~13493845
> *I JUST GOT IN A FEW MINUTES AGO
> SHOW WAS BAD ASS MET ALOT OF PEOPLE
> 
> ...


you went to the show :buttkick:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 6 2009, 08:04 AM~13494326
> *i just snorted a line of dryed out dog shit
> *


dog the bounty hunter?


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Move in times were good. I liked it nice and smooth. only thing i kept hearing people speaking on was sponsors winning awards.... 


I liked the show and will be looking forward to the next years show...




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 6 2009, 08:50 AM~13494873
> *move in was WAY better this year,.......the dude in the back parking lot did charge us 20$ to park the truck and trailer the day of the show though. other than that everthing was cool. i heard one of those hoppers was from san anto.,    can you help me get a hopp with that car today?
> *


I would have liked to see you guys and the blue cutlass from Houston hop. That would have been a good one


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MOVE IN WENT SMOOTH BUT THE FIRE MEN ARE ASS HOLES! :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 6 2009, 08:26 AM~13495101
> *MOVE IN WENT SMOOTH BUT THE FIRE MEN ARE ASS HOLES! :angry:
> *



SAFETY COMES FIRST !?!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 6 2009, 09:32 AM~13495135
> *SAFETY COMES FIRST !?!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO I GUESS THEY BEING RUDE AS FUK AND NOT HELPFUL AT ALL IS PART OF SAFTY? I UNDERSTAND SAFTY BUT THEY ANT GATA BE ON NO POWER TRIP LIKE WE OWE THEM SUMTHING! THEY SHULD BE HAPPY GETTING TO SEE ALL DAT ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 6 2009, 09:42 AM~13494821
> *I just wanted to thank everyone that came out to the car show and the hop.  It was exhausting, but it felt like one of our smoothest shows yet.  Hopefully next year, we will get more rooom and get more cars in there.
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback on the move-in.  We tried something new this year, and we felt it worked good, just wanted to know what everyone else thought.
> ...


WAS GREAT YALL DID A GREAT JOB


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 6 2009, 08:48 AM~13495269
> *SO I GUESS THEY BEING RUDE AS FUK AND NOT HELPFUL AT ALL IS PART OF SAFTY? I UNDERSTAND SAFTY BUT THEY ANT GATA BE ON NO POWER TRIP LIKE WE OWE THEM SUMTHING! THEY SHULD BE HAPPY GETTING TO SEE ALL DAT ASS!!! :biggrin:
> *




I THINK BEING RUDE ASS FUCK IS REQUIREMENT FOR THEM TO GET HIRED. THE DALLAS FIRE MARSHALLS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THAT WAY. 


FUCK THOSE PUTOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 6 2009, 08:42 AM~13494821
> *I just wanted to thank everyone that came out to the car show and the hop.  It was exhausting, but it felt like one of our smoothest shows yet.  Hopefully next year, we will get more rooom and get more cars in there.
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback on the move-in.  We tried something new this year, and we felt it worked good, just wanted to know what everyone else thought.
> ...


I heard all good things about the move in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am uploading my pictures to photobucket right now. 

here are 3 pictures


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 6 2009, 09:56 AM~13494914
> *you went to the show  :buttkick:
> *



yeah i was mostly over by Baby Lac most of the time


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 6 2009, 03:09 PM~13494986
> *I would have liked to see you guys and the blue cutlass from Houston hop. That would have been a good one
> *


YEAH THATS THE ONE WE WANTED TO HOP.I SAW THE VIDEO LOOKED AROUND 70 WHAT DID THEY GET ON THE STICK?aND WHY WEREN'T THEY AT JOES. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

move in was way better than last year.good show we a had a good time congrats to all the winners.


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 6 2009, 10:50 AM~13496005
> *YEAH THATS THE ONE WE WANTED TO HOP.I SAW THE VIDEO LOOKED AROUND 70 WHAT DID THEY GET ON THE STICK?aND WHY WEREN'T THEY AT JOES. :biggrin:
> *


I think he was doin near 80 on about 3 hits of the switch. It was definitley my favorite at the hop. He was cool peeps I talked to him at the hop. He left a comment that he wasn't at joes bc he had to be at work early today like the rest of us and he was from Houston


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, mrouija

:0 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Was it just me, or was their not many models at the show? I tried to take pics of all the ones i found, and well. there werent alot


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 3 2009, 11:40 AM~13474772
> *Getting ready to head out to Dallas.  Hope to see you there and don't forget to wish Dena (Rollerz Only) a Happy Birthday.
> *


 :cheesy: thanks Helen! I was wondering how everybody knew! When you start getting my age, you try not to tell people you're getting older :biggrin: Thanks again!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok here are a few more pictures. if i did not post any pictures of your car dont get mad i have all the cars posted on my myspace.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

i see that kc town car hopper rollin in irving .....is there gonna be a hop???


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2009, 12:37 PM~13496464
> *Was it just me, or was their not many models at the show?  I tried to take pics of all the ones i found, and well. there werent alot
> *


HI MSDANI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Apr 6 2009, 08:48 AM~13495269
> *SO I GUESS THEY BEING RUDE AS FUK AND NOT HELPFUL AT ALL IS PART OF SAFTY? I UNDERSTAND SAFTY BUT THEY ANT GATA BE ON NO POWER TRIP LIKE WE OWE THEM SUMTHING! THEY SHULD BE HAPPY GETTING TO SEE ALL DAT ASS!!! :biggrin:
> *



THEY WERE PISSED CAUSE NOW THEY HAD TO WORK ON DA WEEKEND HAVING TO SEE 500+ PEEPS GOING IN AND OUT !?!!? 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 6 2009, 08:42 AM~13494821
> *I just wanted to thank everyone that came out to the car show and the hop.  It was exhausting, but it felt like one of our smoothest shows yet.  Hopefully next year, we will get more rooom and get more cars in there.
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback on the move-in.  We tried something new this year, and we felt it worked good, just wanted to know what everyone else thought.
> ...


good show !!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo damn good job to everyone who put the effort in bringing the show to Dallas. Damn good show but the concert was off the hook. Soldior boy said " I don't know why they hatin on me "!

But just a few things the move in schedule was a good idea,,,, next year please bring more wrist bands maybe some meskins in the concert mix and the hopping contest in Dallas. Some people didn't know where the hop was at some people didn't know what time is was going down some people didn't get to go and as for us by the time we got out and get to the crib and shower that was the last thing on our minds. We could have made it if it would have been local like right there where the fire fuckers were at. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*97.9 The Beat - Car Show Pix - 2009*


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 6 2009, 07:36 AM~13494776
> *I was wanting to see a good hop but it was cold and I had to be at work early today. 9pm on a sunday is kind of late for a hop. It should have been done Saturday after the torres empire hop bc that ended like at 10. I'm going to drive to Tulsa to see yall and the rest of the Midwest represent though
> *


June 21st


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> *Man! This is the offical west vs. Midwest topic! Its is going down sunday june 21st 2009 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know we need to come up with rules as far as lock ups and things of that sort please post them up what u think will make it far for both sides! Calling on Big John,Todd,Darrell,Ron,Pinky, Switchman,Franks Hydraulics,alex goodtimes,Kool-Aid,Bubba ,Fabian, down 4 life , Chris STL, south side cruisers,Show N Go, Pittbull hydraulics,Spike,Mike,Mando hi/low, Irving Customs, World Class, cold blooded ridaz, da hot spot, Big Al,Allen,Jesse,hop shop, loco's hydraulics, and anyone else that want to come out and rep for there coast! Can we get conformation that you guys will be there? Please don't say you are going to be there if you are not!!!! You all say that you coast is the best well prove it!! As everyone knows Lowriding all around is dying this is a event that will try to bring lowriding back up to what it should be! So you heard it! You have plenty of time to get you car where you feel it should be for this show! So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side WIN!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

non car photos


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for throwin a bad ass show and concert...special thanks to TIM from WEGO for showing us CALI Rollerz how to get from point A to point B...kicked it til 3 in the AM.....MUCH LOVE bRO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 6 2009, 08:09 AM~13494986
> *I would have liked to see you guys and the blue cutlass from Houston hop. That would have been a good one
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 6 2009, 09:50 AM~13496005
> *YEAH THATS THE ONE WE WANTED TO HOP.I SAW THE VIDEO LOOKED AROUND 70 WHAT DID THEY GET ON THE STICK?aND WHY WEREN'T THEY AT JOES. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 WELL IF THE WEST DON'T SHOW UP IN THE TULSA PICNIC, ..,WE ARE GONA HAVE TO NOSE UP :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 5 2009, 10:42 PM~13493154
> *wuz this guys name chris from lubbock
> *


i think he did said he was coming from lubbock, he cool pep too,  , o yeah he was a lil upset cause truck didnt perform like it should, but that happens to all of us :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 07:51 PM~13500933
> *i think he did said he was coming from lubbock, he cool pep too,   , o yeah he was a lil upset cause truck didnt perform like it should, but that happens to all of us :biggrin:
> *


cool good to see someone from West Texas out there reppin on the wego


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 07:51 PM~13500933
> *i think he did said he was coming from lubbock, he cool pep too,   , o yeah he was a lil upset cause truck didnt perform like it should, but that happens to all of us :biggrin:
> *


DAMN SEVER :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 6 2009, 05:08 PM~13496208
> *I think he was doin near 80 on about 3 hits of the switch. It was definitley my favorite at the hop. He was cool peeps I talked to him at the hop. He left a comment that he wasn't at joes bc he had to be at work early today like the rest of us and he was from Houston
> *


80?don't look that high to me but it's a very clean hopper.How high was the stick?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yeah we fucked up we didn't go to the show hopp because everyone we talked to said the street hopp was sunday night?so we trailered the car 16 hours for nothing but oh well thats how we do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 6 2009, 08:42 AM~13494821
> *I just wanted to thank everyone that came out to the car show and the hop.  It was exhausting, but it felt like one of our smoothest shows yet.  Hopefully next year, we will get more rooom and get more cars in there.
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback on the move-in.  We tried something new this year, and we felt it worked good, just wanted to know what everyone else thought.
> ...


 It sounds good to here all the positive feed back on the move-in.We all did a bad ass job.Espeaciaaly that guy at the bottom of the ramp LOL. :biggrin: .Good job Jon.Big test well be in Houston and I think if we all do what we did this show it is gonna go real smooth.My feet fucken hurt,i will start wearing my shoes  .We need to get more vests........


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 6 2009, 08:42 AM~13494821
> *I just wanted to thank everyone that came out to the car show and the hop.  It was exhausting, but it felt like one of our smoothest shows yet.  Hopefully next year, we will get more rooom and get more cars in there.
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback on the move-in.  We tried something new this year, and we felt it worked good, just wanted to know what everyone else thought.
> ...


 It sounds good to here all the positive feed back on the move-in.We all did a bad ass job.Espeaciaaly that guy at the bottom of the ramp LOL. :biggrin: .Good job Jon.Big test well be in Houston and I think if we all do what we did this show it is gonna go real smooth.My feet fucken hurt,i will start wearing my shoes  .We need to get more vests........


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@Apr 7 2009, 01:05 AM~13503769
> *It sounds good  to here all the positive feed back on the move-in.We all did a bad ass job.Espeaciaaly that guy at the bottom of the ramp LOL. :biggrin: .Good job Jon.Big test well be in Houston and I think if we all do what we did this show it is gonna go real smooth.My feet fucken hurt,i will start wearing my shoes  .We need to get more vests........
> *


*
From: San Antonio
Car Club: Los Magnificos*
Hey cuz, I didnt know you were on LiL!! Hmmm you need to create an account for Chris...His sn can be The_Shadow lol j/k


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 6 2009, 05:16 PM~13498746
> *Thanks for throwin a bad ass show and concert...special thanks to TIM from WEGO for showing us CALI Rollerz how to get from point A to point B...kicked it til 3 in the AM.....MUCH LOVE bRO
> *


No problem anytime you down here just holla :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Monte85_@Apr 7 2009, 07:03 AM~13503758
> *It sounds good  to here all the positive feed back on the move-in.We all did a bad ass job.Espeaciaaly that guy at the bottom of the ramp LOL. :biggrin: .Good job Jon.Big test well be in Houston and I think if we all do what we did this show it is gonna go real smooth.My feet fucken hurt,i will start wearing my shoes  .We need to get more vests........
> *


Thanks for all the help on the entree's man we had a good time just like last year,most of our rides are apart getting re done but we'll be back next year alot bigger. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Great Show. We came down from St Louis and had a great time. Sam Torres put on a nice hop on Saturday night and opened up his shop which was real nice. Sunday was well run and organized as there were thousands of people. Some Top Notch cars. Here are a few pics...enjoy.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13496464
> *Was it just me, or was their not many models at the show?  I tried to take pics of all the ones i found, and well. there werent alot
> *


I told you need to go back to modeling :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 7 2009, 10:38 AM~13506010
> *I told you need to go back to modeling  :biggrin:
> *


I'll pass :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 10:29 AM~13506531
> *I'll pass  :cheesy:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 12:30 PM~13507069
> *:ugh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 12:04 PM~13507417
> *:buttkick:
> *


so you gunna kick your future babydaddy in the ass


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pimp Your Ride, Promo Commercial...</span>

Register at: <a href=\'http://www.mtv3dallas.com\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.mtv3dallas.com</a>


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:09 PM~13507449
> *so you gunna kick your future babydaddy in the ass
> *


Yes...pretty much...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 12:15 PM~13507495
> *Yes...pretty much...
> *


thats messed up.. i see how you wanna treat me.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

had alot of fun


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:16 PM~13507515
> *thats messed up.. i see how you wanna treat me.
> *


I thought you had been knowing... .. :biggrin: ............


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

MS DANI IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU


U LOOK ALOT SHORTER THAN I THOUGHT U WOULD LOOK


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Apr 7 2009, 01:31 PM~13507681
> *MS DANI IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU
> U LOOK ALOT SHORTER THAN I THOUGHT U WOULD LOOK
> *


That's what they all say!

4'11 3/4

I dont think im ever gonna get any taller


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 12:29 PM~13507655
> *I thought you had been knowing... .. :biggrin: ............
> *


bull!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 7 2009, 02:10 PM~13507463
> *Pimp Your Ride, Promo Commercial...</span>
> 
> Register at:  <a href=\'http://www.mtv3dallas.com\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.mtv3dallas.com</a>
> ...



:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 6 2009, 10:46 PM~13503248
> *80?don't look that high to me but it's a very clean hopper.How high was the stick?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Yeah we fucked up we didn't go to the show hopp because everyone we talked to said the street hopp was sunday night?so we trailered the car 16 hours for nothing but oh well thats how we do it. :biggrin:
> *


car did 73'' on the stick,. but i aint taking a 73'' inch car to tulsa :biggrin: , the stick was 90 sumthing maybe 100


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 02:35 PM~13507710
> *That's what they all say!
> 
> 4'11 3/4
> ...



i dont think so



who was the chick with the reddish hair
she was kinda hot


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Apr 7 2009, 01:31 PM~13507681
> *MS DANI IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU
> U LOOK ALOT SHORTER THAN I THOUGHT U WOULD LOOK
> *


BUT SHE WAS STILL HOTT....  

NICE MEETING U DANI


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 7 2009, 08:25 PM~13511398
> *BUT SHE WAS STILL HOTT....
> 
> NICE MEETING U DANI
> *



oh yeah no doubt  


but the chick with the red hi-lights, there was something about her : :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE PICS EVERYONE!!!!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 7 2009, 10:29 PM~13512262
> *NICE PICS EVERYONE!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


they came out really clean


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 7 2009, 10:47 PM~13512515
> *they came out really clean
> *


:yes: Dallas represent :0 












:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 7 2009, 11:36 PM~13510400
> *car did 73'' on the stick,. but i aint taking a 73'' inch car to tulsa :biggrin: , the stick was 90 sumthing maybe 100
> *


See i know my shit. :biggrin: I heard it did 90,then 80's but when i saw the video i knew it was 70's. :biggrin: Still one of the cleanest hoppers i've ever seen. :biggrin: And i know what you mean my bros does 78-80 but that won't do it for tulsa.Time to work.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Apr 7 2009, 09:27 PM~13512230
> *oh yeah no doubt
> but the chick with the red hi-lights, there was something about her : :cheesy:
> *


Thats my sis, and shes married with two kids


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 8 2009, 01:04 AM~13514337
> *Thats my sis, and shes married with two kids
> *



BUT UR NOT MARRIED AND U DONT HAVE KIDS, RIGHT


SO HOW ABOUT U BECOME MRS. SLEEPY?

ILL BE IN VEGAS MAMAS, SO LET ME KNOW IF U WANNA DO THE DRIVETHRU OR THE ELVIS WEDDING


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 7 2009, 09:13 PM~13512900
> *:yes: Dallas represent  :0
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY HOMIE !! 



:thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

SUP TIM


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 8 2009, 08:03 AM~13515562
> *SUP TIM
> *


WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 7 2009, 11:13 PM~13512900
> *:yes: Dallas represent  :0
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


i just said the pics came out clean...thats all mr


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2009, 09:44 AM~13516096
> *i just said the pics came out clean...thats all mr
> *


i agreed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13513688
> *See i know my shit. :biggrin: I heard it did 90,then 80's but when i saw the video i knew it was 70's. :biggrin: Still one of the cleanest hoppers i've ever seen. :biggrin: And i know what you mean my bros does 78-80 but that won't do it for tulsa.Time to work.
> *


thanks  , and yeah, time to work :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*CLICK HERE TO SEE MORE*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 01:35 PM~13507710
> *That's what they all say!
> 
> 4'11 3/4
> ...


SHORT AND SEXXXY


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 8 2009, 07:28 AM~13515665
> *WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Apr 8 2009, 12:43 AM~13514633
> *BUT UR NOT MARRIED AND U DONT HAVE KIDS, RIGHT
> SO HOW ABOUT U BECOME MRS. SLEEPY?
> 
> ...


fa sho!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 8 2009, 07:41 PM~13522090
> *SHORT AND SEXXXY
> 
> 
> ...


awwww... :cheesy:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 8 2009, 08:47 PM~13522878
> *awwww... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 8 2009, 09:44 PM~13522836
> *fa sho!
> *



were both libras, so i know were both compatible


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Apr 8 2009, 08:48 PM~13522179
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2009, 07:34 AM~13525777
> *WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ALL WE NEED TO IS TAT U UP LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 9 2009, 07:52 AM~13525819
> *ALL WE NEED TO IS TAT U UP LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got enough  LMAO, HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 7 2009, 11:13 PM~13512900
> *:yes: Dallas represent  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump to the top


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

mods lock this topic :uh:


----------

